# It went away (weird circumstances)



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey,

I've been checking this site for the past two months ever since I overdosed on pot brownies. I was basically tripping for almost 3 days and after that I had extreme depersonalization. It was my second time doing pot. After getting depersonalization I stopped drinking, started exercising outside, and began taking fish oil and vitamin B supplements. However, it wasn't until this weekend... when I finally got fed up with the symptoms that I went out to go drink for the first time since the depersonalization started. I started to have a few drinks, and the depersonalization went away. Anyways, I started drinking at 8 and was out drinking until 4 in the morning. I then passed out and didn't wake up until 4 in the afternoon. When I woke up at 4, I noticed that my depersonalization was significantly less noticeable than before (it was basically a normal hangover). As the day went on, the hangover and the depersonalization went away. Now it's been two days and I haven't felt the depersonalization at all... except maybe once or twice but it was for like less than a minute. Now I don't know if the exercise, diet, and vitamins made the difference (i think they helped) or if the alcohol made the difference. I really don't want to drink again because it shocked me out of the depersonalization and I'm afraid it might shock me back in it. I also feel that since I was drunk/not thinking about DP for almost 20 hours, that may have had something to do with my recovery. I haven't posted on here before, but I've been reading all the posts. Just thought I'd let people know how I got out of it (i hope it lasts). And I think the vitamins and fish oils might have helped a lot (especially in clearing my brain). Has anyone else ever had an experience like this? Also, I don't recommend doing what I did, I feel I just got lucky.

Hope everyone is doing better!


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

It is known that alcohol has a positive effect on dp in the short term. For many a couple beers will dilute the symptoms for a while but normally from what I've read the person will wake up feeling more disconnected then before. I remember when my Dp started I went to the bar for the first time in months and had 4 pints which was a lot for me even healthy. But I didn't get buzzed or drunk, I just felt a hell of a lot better. The positives lasted for a day or two, but every subsequent time I tried this it never had the same effect. Even yesterday night I went out and did some drinking and all it did was make me numb as fuck. It may very well have been the drinking but like you said you just got lucky, and I hope for your sake the Dp is gone. I guess just take care of yourself. peace.


----------

